# where to buy a parrot



## sashazac (Jan 13, 2009)

does anyone know where i can buy a parrot in Scotland


----------



## amason (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello

Instead of buying a parrot, Why not try Birdline? I think basically you pay a fee of £25 a year and you can adopt/foster a bird and if your circumstances change and you can`t keep the bird, the bird is taken back by Birdline.

Birdline Parrot Rescue

On the home page go to parrots then down to birdline parrot re-homing then across to Looking for homes [companion]

Hope this helps. Like dogs and cats, there are many in rescue through no fault of there own. Good luck


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Rehoming is the best way but if you wanted a young bird, it all depends on what kind you want...


----------

